# Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2011)

*Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. August 2011)

*Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## amdfreak (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Manche sind auch noch _vollkommen _nutzlos, wie die Deko-Eule. Und den Rest braucht eigentlich auch keiner.


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

von saugkraft wird man da wohl nicht reden können ...


----------



## Ahab (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Oh Gott... Da weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Ich wäre eher für einen beheizten Eßlöffel oder eine Gabel die Spagetti aufrollt. Ich verstehe ja viel Spass, aber die Artikel sind doch eher was für Rossis Restekiste


----------



## Razor264 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [...] oder eine Gabel die Spagetti aufrollt [...]


 
Gibt es längst 

Inventor Bob Balow Demonstrates How To Use Spaghetti-Pasta-Noodle Fork - YouTube


----------



## kühlprofi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*



Razor264 schrieb:


> Gibt es längst
> 
> Inventor Bob Balow Demonstrates How To Use Spaghetti-Pasta-Noodle Fork - YouTube


 
lol, ich hatte einmal eine Spagetthigabel, welcher als Griff einen runden holzgriff hatte. Oben war eine Kurbel zum spagetthiwickeln


----------



## MaJu1337 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Nur für PCGH-Leser: Kostenlosen USB-Staubsauger von getDigital.de 'abstauben'! [Anzeige]*

Ich bräuchte sowas fürs gather auf de_dust2 heute abend, damit ichdort  staubsaugen kann


----------

